# Looking to Replace Peacefield Raceway with Something more Usable



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I'm going to take down my beloved Peacefield Raceway. As much as it looks great and is a lot of fun to race, it's just too much maintenance for me. I don't get to race often, and when I do, I also have a 1/32 track that calls me from time to time. As a consequence, Peacefield isn't run as often as it should so it feels like I spend more time cleaning instead of running it. 

I think I want something smaller and simpler to run my HO's on. I'm thinking of going routed or something like MaxTrax instead but this is all very new to me and I'm finding it confusing and intimidating.

So here are my questions/issues/objectives:
- One of the things I love about my 1/32 (Scalextric) is that I can leave it sit for months, come down, and it will run perfectly without any cleaning. Is there an HO alternative with a type of rail that will offer me this?
- I run a mostly TJ's and vintage AFX's plus some G+, etc. Nothing modified or super high magnets. Especially with the TJ's and AFX's, I want to retain as much of the plastic track performance as possible; the same kind of slides, etc. What do I need to know about track and/or rail selection to help me retain some of that experience?
- This will be kept in a basement that is not too humid, but it is a basement and there are certainly fluctuations in both temperature and humidity. Will this impact my buying decision?

So with these things in mind, thoughts about what might be a suitable solution? Any insights will be appreciated.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Say it aint so...sigh.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree Bill. Peacefield is incredibly detailed.. For those who don't know what we're talking about, click on Peacefield's photos for a look see. His track is most certainly inspirational to anyone who plans on doing a high level scenic road course. 

I would suggest grabbing a swiffer duster and hit the track with it, and then run 4 or 5 laps with a US1 truck (if it'll clear the overpasses) to clean up the rails. It would be a shame to break it all down...


----------



## spider89119 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! I checked out those pics. What a stunning track! I love it.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I've actually done quite a bit of work since those were posted. I plan to put up some kind of temporary back drop and take a better series of photos before any destruction happens.

But maintenance has been a nightmare. It's nearly 100' of track, there are endless underpasses to try to deal with, and no matter how careful I am, there are always a few trees if not people who take it on the chin every time I try to clean. Oh, and I forgot, a chipmunk moved into my basement last winter and had his way with it so some of those beautiful trackside walls which have been gnawed on, etc. Ugh!

Though a shame, it's almost certainly going to go; just not sure what to replace it with in the interest of trading visual interest with racing fun and ease-of-ownership.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow!!! I say again, WOW!!!
That track is incredible. Sorry to hear you are so frustrated with it.
For what it is worth, Hornet has a thread going for routing a track out of Sintra. An expanded pvc foam material that would be perfect for a basement with changing conditions. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=331698

Lots of info there on sintra, so I won't get into that part here. Chip monks find it unpalatable. LOL. In one of my posts on Rick's thread, is a pic of a track I built going to Auss with power rails cut for .045 ni-fi round wire that Slot car Express sells. ( Kihm sponsors the slot car tips forum here) I have helped in the testing of this wire and have a small oval at my apartment for several months now. I would like to report that I have never had to clean this track even after long periods of non use and the conditions change at my place. I live in Canada. 
The ni-fi wire resists corrosion ( rust) unlike flat wire or stitching wire. The sintra resists moisture and heat changes. My flat wire track has to be cleaned every time I use it after not using it for a time.
There is some controversy about this round wire as it is high resistance wire. ( read voltage drops ) There has not been a long track built with it yet except for the pictured one mentioned earlier, and it is not yet running. Power taps every 8' are recommended, perhaps more often.
I do want to build a track like yours with scenery and bridges. hills etc as I am not a racer, and I will be using the ni-fi round wire as it will also be easy to to make assents and descents like a mountain road does.
So this is all experimental now but worth the effort I think.
Here's a pic of a roll of the round wire.
Hope this helps
cheers Ted


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Love the Pictures of your track. Looks like a lot of love and imagination went into this work of art.
I would love to get some pictures of your track.
The ones I saw for your HO track are awesome.
Its a shame that its so frustrating to clean.
Richard


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

And I always thought I went into too much detail, that track is beautiful, what a work of art, I know you spent many hours to get that track & scenery like it is. I know what you mean about the upkeep and such just to be able to race on it, my first layout was like that to some extent. 

I am still in awe of this layout, Very Nice. 

Boosted


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Just had another thought. How hard would it be to remove the track itself and leave the scenery. You could then replace it with a sintra routed track with continuous rail using the round wire? 
Cheers Ted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Along the lines of Track Cleaning has anyone ever tried the electronic cleaners like they use on the railroads like this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...072138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2511wt_891

Boosted


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Peacefield said:


> But maintenance has been a nightmare. It's nearly 100' of track, there are endless underpasses to try to deal with, and no matter how careful I am, there are always a few trees if not people who take it on the chin every time I try to clean.


Peacefield,
I hate to see this beautiful layout go, too; but this is a hobby and a hobby is something you do to please _yourself_. If you just have the urge to change and feel like building something new, go for it. :thumbsup:

If on the other hand, the cleaning problem is driving you to do it against your will, you might try something like the *Vargo TurboTrain Track Cleaner*.

I'll bet you could rig up something from two of the $3.00 Mattel chassis side-by-side to do both lanes at once. It also would have four pickups, so that if one chassis stalled out the other one would get it off the bad spot. You'd need to rig the two chassis with some lateral play for lane-spacing variations. You still might have to do your banked curve by hand, though.

It seems to help to put just a touch of Electronics Contact Cleaner fluid on each rail, just ahead of the car pickups before starting up. I just put my finger over the bottle neck and shake, then touch the finger to the rail. The shoes carry it around the layout (old model railroad trick).You need all the help you can get on that first cleaning run.

Cheers,
-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I hate to see it go too, but I understand. Maybe you could sell it?
If its gonna get tore down, why not have fun with it?
You could mock up a forest fire, or have a crew come in and build a Walmart over it.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the kind words; it's been a lot of fun building it. And it's fun to race when it's running well.



NTxSlotCars said:


> Maybe you could sell it?


I've thought of this, but it's huge. It would certainly need to be cut up to make it out of the basement which creates different nightmares I would think. Knowing that some destruction would be involved, could it possibly have some market value?


----------

